

Galaxy S3 close to beat iphone in sales - vibrunazo
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/a0fdc0f4-c459-11e1-9c1e-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1zY2twHMG

======
pitiburi
Paid article. Very smart.....

~~~
vibrunazo
I have no idea why it's behaving like that, it was working before I posted it
here. :S

edit: if you go to the link they posted on g+ you can read the article. I'm
not sure why, maybe it's checking the referrer:

[https://plus.google.com/u/0/113457471429583444041/posts/GDsk...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/113457471429583444041/posts/GDsk3fVWSEs)

